# Solución para falla en TV LEC modelo 20TUC



## yisnier (Dic 8, 2006)

Saludos colegas:

Necesito de la elevada experiencia de todos ustedes para encontrar una posible solución a la falla de una TV marca LEC modelo 20TUC. La falla consiste en que cuando conecto el cable de alimentación a la toma de 110 V en lugar de encenderce el LED de Stamby este comienza a flashear o parpadear relativamente rápido, pues se siente como el Tubo de Rayos Catódico (TRC) se energiza y se desenergiza con la misma frecuencia con que parpadea el LED antes mencionado y lo hace a una velocidad que no da tiempo ver el brillo en el TRC. Esto sucede así por un espacio de 10 minutos aproximadamente, después de esos minutos el TV funciona correctamente, se oye y se ve perfectamente y realiza todas las funciones, pues además se enciende y se apaga perfectamente. Pero cuando lo apagas y vuelves a encenderlo ya sea con el mando o con sus propios microinterruptores pasado un tiempo entre 20 o 30 minutos vuelve a suceder lo mismo que ya les comenté.
No tengo ni la remota idea de que es lo que estará provocando esta falla, si alguien tiene alguna idea o sugerencia y desea colaborar sin que les cause muchas molestias se lo agradeceré muchísimo.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención y tiempo. 
Yisnier


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola yisnier:

La falla es muy parecida a la que provocan los filtros secos en la fuente de poder, podrías checarlos visualmente, pueden estar inflados o abollados, o con la tapa de plástico de la parte de los pines botada del tubo. o quitarls y medirlos por si están secos.

SI es una fuente conmutada, podría ser el capacitor principal (ek que va justo después del puente rectificador), o los secundarios en el oscilador y salida de potencia de la fuente.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## yisnier (Dic 8, 2006)

Saludos Apollo:

Muchísimas gracias por su colaboración, seguiré las indicaciones que me precisó con su amplificadora experiencia. Este fin de semana dedicaré unas horas para seguir los pasos que me recomienda. El lunes le cuento los resultados logrados, pues creo que es una de las pocas formas que tengo para agradecerle su colaboración y además asi contribuimos a la calidad del Foro.
Muchas gracias por su rápida atención.


----------



## yisnier (Dic 13, 2006)

Saludos para el foro y para Apollo:
Como les había prometido les comunicaré los resultados que obtuve después de seguir los pasos que me recomendaron, los cuales agradezco infinitamente. Pues les cuento que como el TV LEC modelo 20TUC utiliza una fuente conmutada, revisé el capacitor principal (el que va justo después del puente rectificador) y no está inflado ni abollado, además lo quité y lo medí y está en buen estado. También quité y medí todos los capacitores que están en la fuente conmutada y todos están en buen estado y tampoco están inflados ni abollados. Después que los puse de nuevo, por supuesto el TV sigue con la misma falla, pero medí las tensiones en en el salida horizontal y después de la fuente conmutada e incluso medí la tensión de alimentación del Microcontrolador que utiliza, que es de 5V, y en todos los casos la tensión baja y sube su valor con la misma frecuencia con que parpadea el LED de Stamby. Además siguiendo el recorrido de las conexiones del microinterruptor de encendido, este va conectado a una entrada del Microcontrolador, quien es el encargado entoces de activar una de sus salidas para alimentar el relé del TV. Les comento esto para ver si quizás tenga esto que ver con la falla del TV. Por favor cualquier otra indicación de lo que podría estar provocando esta falla se lo agradeceré muchísimo.
Muchas gracias por su atención en espera de su colaboración.
Yisnier.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola yisnier:

Las tv con fuente conmutada siempre energizan primero todos los sistemas (estamos hablando de milisegundos) antes de activar todas las señales (audio, video, sincronía, etc), como medida de protección tienen muchos sistemas de seguridad que sólo tienen la misión de monitorear continuamente ciertos puntos delicados del tv, Los más comunes son Horizontal, Vertical y Audio.

Si en alguno de estos circuitos fallara un filtro, o tuviera un falso, (Hasta donde yo conozco por experiencia las fuentes más comunes de fallas intermitentes), el microcontrolador desactiva inmeiatamente el sistema y trata de encenderlo nuevamente, (en televisores de marca conocida, no vuelve a intentarlo, sólo las apaga y avisa el código de la falla dependiendo de cuántas veces parpadea el led, digamos 3 veces y se apaga 5 seg y vuelve a encender 3 veces), necesitarías hacer una revisión visual tratando de encontrar falsos contactos sobre odo en las áreas que mencioné anteriormente.

Si no encuentras nada, necesitarías un diagrama para tener una idea de cuáles son los voltajes correctos en cada sección y poder descartar opciones.

Suerte   
Un saludo al foro


----------



## yisnier (Dic 22, 2006)

Saludos al foro y a Apollo:
Muchas gracias nuevamente por compartir con nosotros tus conocimientos y experiencias en estos temas, pues nos ayuda muchísimo a superarnos entre todos. En cuanto siga tus consejos y obtenga algún resultado interesante, se lo comunicaré de inmediato por esta via del foro. Me parece que es un espacio genial para compartir criterios, opiniones y experiencias entre todos. 
Muchas gracias por su colaboración


----------



## yisnier (Ene 4, 2007)

Felicidades a todo el Foro por el nuevo año
Saludos Apollo:
Muchas felicidades y exitos en lo profesional y personal para el 2007. Le cuento que la falla del TV LEC que le habia comentado era efectivamente un capacitor en la fuente conmutada, que no se veia abultado ni inflado por ningun lado, pero cuando lo cambie se le quito la falla al TV, parece que a altas frecuencias no fucionaba bien. Muchas gracias por su colaboracion con su amplificadora experiencia y muchos exitos para el 2007
Feliz Año 2007


----------



## Apollo (Ene 5, 2007)

Felicidades a todos:    

No es nada yisnier, para eso es el foro, para dar opiniones y aprender un poco cada día.

Esos benditos condensadores, si me dieran un peso por cada uno que decide no funcionar ya sería millonario  jajaj, me da mucho gusto que hayas encontrado la falla, adelante!


Saluds al foro


----------



## isael (Dic 23, 2008)

Saludos, soy un nuevo integrante mi nombre es Isael y trabajo en TV Serrana, Cuba.
 Necesito entrar al menu del ingeniero de un televisor LEC para ajustar la pantalla pues le adapte un FLY de otro televisor y se queda la pantalla un poquito serrada.


----------

